# Skimmer help



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

my corallife skimmer is putting micro bubbles in my aquarium all of the sudden after a water change it was working great i took the top off and cleaned it out turned it back on and now my tank is feeling with micro bubbles what is wrong is the skimmer shot or what i have had the skimmer running for about 3 months without a problem so any help would be great, oh i have tried adjusting all valves nothing changes it any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I return my skimmer into some sponge or anything that stops bubbles from passing through.Often water changes will effect the performance of skimmer(break the skim).I don't have coralife skimmer so not really sure of true solution,but Madness runs coralife so I'm sure he get you soon.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Check the air inlet venturi, sometimes when mine would clog up with salt it would cause that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sometimes this things acts up after a water change. Ya gotta be exact on the SG and other parameters for it to click just right. But the bright side is it should get back to normal after a few hours. I also used to have the return sponge on mine so that the bubbles would get collected before going into the tank. And after a few MODS it works pretty good too. But heres what you should put on the return line end, if your not using the bubbles box.
Penguin 660R Power Sponge Filter
Modifing the Coralife Super Skimmer CSS | Tyler Merrick


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

it returned to normal before i could even come back and post this, but thanks for all the quick responses i have been running the bubble box but is the other option a better one in your opinion thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

The sponge filter is a much better option than that big bulky bubble box in the tank. Ya put a rubber band on the bottom of the sponge filter and all the water will pass though it, that includes removing all the bubbles.


----------

